# ecollar



## gavin08 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a year old male Vizsla. I don't know anything about ecollars other than what I have read on this site. What are the advantages to training with an ecollar?? I've looked on line for information about ecollars and have found several different companies the manufacture them. Any recommendations??


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

go to Gundog supply - they use and review all the products they sell - a great starting point


----------



## gavin08 (Oct 22, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gav - PIKE has had the Tri basic for 4yrs - when it comes time 2 replace it - will get the Tri Garmen Delta ( which replaced the sport basic ) @ $170 it has everthing I want - THERE is no such thing as a good cheap E-collar !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

REM 
The Garmin Delta, that was to replace the Sport Basic is no where near the collar it should be. A lot less of a collar than the Sport basic. I looked up collars to send a link to a friend earlier this week, and the tritronics collars are getting harder to find. Garmin is adding the bark eliminators to almost all the collars now, something I don't need. And after the bark portion of the collar picking up other radio signals, I don't want it on a collar. 
The only place I found that still had a true tritronics collar was Cabelas. They still had a Pro 100 G3, and it was on sale.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We have a Tritonics collar expanded to our three older dogs. The batteries went dead in the collars and they are on backorder everywhere, including from Tritonics/Garmin. When it came time to send our pups to training, we bought a new dual collar - the Dogtra Fieldstar dual collar. I love it! More user friendly than the Tritonics. On a side note, our trainer said that about 40% of his clients who have purchased Garmin collars have returned them.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Gavin08...

Its Nate - we met on the Erie Canal - shoot me an email ([email protected]) and I can give you the low down on E-collars and how they are used. 

Nate


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tr- did order a Delta 2 day - in the 30 day return will tell you if it works - you should have posted 3hrs ago - LOL !!!!!!!!! the trial season begining - with doves 2 train ONCE AGAIN 2 hand 4 PIKE - I hope steve is right - did like how 2 use beeper & Vibrate 2 train !!!!!!! only a gun dog fan post's this - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

After a good many people were having trouble with the delta, I sent Steve a email. To my surprise my phone was ringing a hour later, with Steve on the other end of the line. He was one of the people that verified, that the Delta is not as hot has the Sport Basic.
With PIKE at his age and training, I would think he would respond just fine to the Delta. Its the dogs new to ecollars that appear to blow it off. I know some hard charging Vs that respond to a 3 on the tritronics, but the dial has to be moved up to 12 on the delta.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

MM3 - TR - as always - life with a V - is a balancing ACT - the forum helps pick me up ! and let me down GENTLY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

MM3 you might want to check out Amazon. They sometimes have batteries that are compatible. That way you have backup ecollars.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks TR! I will. I quit searching when I was told by Garmin that they are out until November some time. Checking it out now...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - like you - do not want a bark function on the E-collar - verbal command HUSH always works - Garmin is at the top of the pack for new tech - the down side - so many functions - I would have to train to the E-collar & not train the PUP - SIMPLE is BEST !!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - 2 days of light training with the Garmin Delta - my first thoughts as a comparison to the old tri sport basic 
Transmitter
1 same size but lighter & thinner than the tri = +
2 more stim levels = + but do not know how high it gets because PIKE is on a 1 - could V a - if it does not get high enough 4 a hard head pup
3 shows the amount of battery charge = + 
4 has tone & vibe = +
5 is rechargeable - could be a +or - - the tri 9V lasted a season 
6 the side controls are logic controled & guarded so you do not change by mistake = +
7 Love the LED display = +
8 1/2 mile range same as tri - but not proven in the field with PIKE
9 how tuff ! time will tell LOL
10 have 2 turn trans on & off could be a - if at rest it runs the battery down ! Steve say's no problem
the reciever
1 lighter & smaller than the tri = +
2 recessed on off button = +
3 indicates when you turn it on what charge is on batt = +
4 has only 2 loops to run collar thru instead of 3 on tri = -
5 the reciever charge snap you hook up is small & if you forget 2 take it off will get lost = a big -
6 the collar looks flimsy = - the tri had 4rivets at buckle this has 2
OUR GOALS - Vibrate on Whoa - Tone on Here -skip the the whistle on wild birds - tri did not give us 2 options - I like this - TIME will tell - but just out of the BOX 4 a conditioned PUP - looks good - for the 1yr old pup that understands his commands & is not hard headed - still looks good !


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

R said:


> TR - 2 days of light training with the Garmin Delta - my first thoughts as a comparison to the old tri sport basic
> 2 more stim levels = + but do not know how high it gets because PIKE is on a 1 - could V a - if it does not get high enough 4 a hard head pup
> 5 is rechargeable - could be a +or - - the tri 9V lasted a season
> 10 have 2 turn trans on & off could be a - if at rest it runs the battery down ! Steve say's no problem
> ...


Wow, Pike is a 1?! Dexter is a 10-11 and even that he blows off fairly often. I find the battery doesn't last all that long (easily a week's worth of outings but not a whole season). Plus I'm guilty of forgetting to turn the transmitter off sometimes. The charge snap IS small! I almost threw it away on accident.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope you use it throughout the season, and keep reporting back.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dex - TR - the first time I tried the Vibe on PIKE 4 whoa - started with - whistle - hand then Vibe in a dove field - He does love doves on dead birds - when I hit Vibe - he has never had this before - stopped dead in his tracks - looks 2 me - whats next ? water boarding !LOL - he is my PUP LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just an FYI reminder to those who missed this discussion in previous forum discussion.

Three important comments 
1). Our pup Blaze just 6 mos got inadvertently shocked wearing the Garmin DeltaSport collar while in Bark mode( had only used Bark mode). He was in outside in yard and started wailing and contorting. I thought he was having a seizure. He came inside house and it happened again. I immediately removed the collar. The neighbor was using a hobby remote car and it was triggering a shock. Garmin acknowledged frequency is the same and could be problem. We live in a lake community that people and toys increase as weather warms. 
2) We purchased our collars thru Huntindawg.com. We had not purchased anything previously from them. They were great with helping resolve this problem. Even personally followed up on new collar. We returned the delta sport and bought the Dogtra SuperX. So far so good. So a Thankyou huntdawg.com / WillowyndRanch / Ken. Will definitely use them again ( hopefully not for E-collar issues :/ ) 
3) A Huge Lesson for All- Take E collar off if not present with dog!!! I can't imagine the trauma if I wouldn't of been there to intervene and get collar off. You may think your E-collar is fine but you never know what outside element may trigger a shock. We know firsthand. We had a Tritronic collar for ages for our GSP no prob. So we were really ' shocked' ( pun intended!!) when poor Blaze took the hits while in Bark mode. 
Safe shopping V friends.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ch - you are so right - in my experiance - the collar goes on when PIKE & I start 2 leave the house - he loves it just from that stand point - now as to a bark collar - sorry that Garmin put it on some of their collars - but up 2 you 2 turn it on or off - I would never trust ELECTRONICS to watch my PUP !!!!!!! unless I was there !!!!!!-


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tr-Dex-Ch- Did not rate the OWNERS MANUAL ! as usual - they SUCK !!! - they point out the pup should understand the commands before using the E-collar - they never POINT out - this takes 100's of hours of HARD WORK 4 you and the pup !!!!!!!! My advice - buy from a dealer that understands gundogs and is there to help you - go BIG BOX - out the door & you are HISTORY - call 4 HELP ! Hope the person in some other country has a GUN DOG !!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Delta update - reciever has spent a lot of time in the water - OK so far - I do love the vibrate - 4 PIKE it is like a knee check or head tap - how long PIKE takes it only time will tell - but if looking 4 a E - get 1 with beep & vibrate - elect stim is always the last thing I use - or when all else fails - the first thing I use - let the forum know how your brand of E is working out - none are perfect - but we may get a balance that fits your pup !


----------

